# The Apprentice



## Firefly (10 May 2007)

Anyone watching this? Think it's a very good show. Yer one Katie is getting very catty! Who do you think will win....I reckon the Irish girl will do well and also the Cambridge graduate...


----------



## Seagull (10 May 2007)

I think Katie got nasty because she really, really wanted Adam binned, and wanted to show him in the worst possible light. He was also getting a little too personal.


----------



## liteweight (10 May 2007)

Seagull said:


> I think Katie got nasty because she really, really wanted Adam binned, and wanted to show him in the worst possible light. He was also getting a little too personal.



I think they're the greatest lot of gob****es that ever walked the planet! Katie got personal because she has hated Adam since day one. IMO she's the worst kind of snob who thinks anyone with a North country accent is automatically less intelligent than herself.

The Irish girl has her wits about her but she's want to watch she doesn't overstep the mark. I love it.


----------



## jasconius (10 May 2007)

Frances is the mystery one.

Is she an actress or a real nail-painter?

'You can go into the boardroom now'


----------



## Firefly (10 May 2007)

liteweight said:


> I think they're the greatest lot of gob****es that ever walked the planet! Katie got personal because she has hated Adam since day one. IMO she's the worst kind of snob who thinks anyone with a North country accent is automatically less intelligent than herself.
> 
> The Irish girl has her wits about her but she's want to watch she doesn't overstep the mark. I love it.


 
Agree 100% - major pain. Hope herslf and the Irish girl have it out in the final!!


----------



## Vanilla (10 May 2007)

Who else suspects most of the 'apprentices' are actors or wannabes? Come on, Katie is supposedly intelligent, well educated- do you not think she knew exactly how her remarks about Adam would be taken? 

Meanwhile the other clowns wait in the wings- Tre the chauvinistic megalomaniac, and whatshername the black girl who thinks she's gods gift? They've got to be putting it on?

I find this series a bit unbelievable. Still watching though.


----------



## Seagull (10 May 2007)

I don't think she was against him because he had a north country accent. I know there's a lot that we don't see, and it may be unfair to judge him based only on what we see on the program, but I thought Adam was way out of his depth. I could have achieved at the same level or better, and I don't think I'm anywhere near what is required for the role.

I don't think they're actors. What I would like to know is who selected the candidates. Some of them are/were obviously unsuited for the job, and you have to wonder whether they were selected only to make the program more entertaining.


----------



## Firefly (10 May 2007)

What I find facinating is that ALL of them think they are the business! They keep going on about how great they are even after getting fired - it's unreal.


----------



## liteweight (10 May 2007)

Firefly said:


> What I find facinating is that ALL of them think they are the business! They keep going on about how great they are even after getting fired - it's unreal.



Well, all but one will be looking for a job after the show so I suppose they have to keep up the front and the excuses......editing etc.

Vanilla I've actually met people like Katie, they have the benefit of a good education simply because their parents had money. However, it doesn't prove inate intelligence and more importantly ' horse sense'! It's only my opinion but people like Katie automatically feel that others will agree with them, and if they don't, its because they're stupid. I imagine she'll be astounded at others' opinion of her comments.  She's a good sales woman though and was able to put her dislike of the Irish girl aside in order to do well.


----------



## Seagull (11 May 2007)

I'm wondering whether they deliberately misunderstood the rules to get rid of Adam. It seems a bit strange that all four of them missed the fact that the penalty for not getting an item was larger than the penalty for beiong late. Was there a strategy of "Do enough that I won't go, while leaving him dangling". Alan Sugar suggested as much.

You have to wonder how they select the candidates. Some of them definitely seem a long way short of what is needed. There seemed to be more genuinely able people among the candidates in the last series.


----------



## liteweight (11 May 2007)

I wondered about that too. He did ask early on about Nigella seeds and was told they hadn't the time. Later, when they had a source at Stanstead, the time was up. Those two ladies are very smart and I doubt they couldn't find the time to apply themselves for five minutes. Both definitely have it in them. I didn't like the way the Irish girl (what's her name) put sweets in childrens hands in another task, in order to force the parents to buy. Her attitude was 'all's fair etc. etc.


----------



## Seagull (11 May 2007)

I had the same response. If someone did that to me, I'd be very tempted to tell them "You gave it to my child. Don't expect me to pay for it. Goodbye." 

At the very least, I'd take her aside out of earshot of the child, and give her a blast. I'd probably also be asking to speak to a manager.


----------



## Vanilla (11 May 2007)

Kristina Grimes is the name of the 'irish' girl. [broken link removed]

Jadine is the black girl.

If I'd been approached with my children and pushed to buy the lollipop in this way I'd be mad too and would tell them about it.

Personally though I thought the idea of the kiss for a quid was the worst. For professional women to stoop to this was just low. Whose idea was that, I can't remember now?


----------



## Purple (11 May 2007)

Vanilla said:


> Personally though I thought the idea of the kiss for a quid was the worst. For professional women to stoop to this was just low.


 Is it okay for non-professional women to do it so?


----------



## Vanilla (11 May 2007)

Purple said:


> Is it okay for non-professional women to do it so?


 
LOL, you're right, that was silly. Indeed it might make more sense for some 'professions'.


----------



## Seagull (11 May 2007)

It was their project manager who came up with that idea. I think the women lost that challenge, and she was fired. The idea was certainly slated in the board room.

I think the comment was that this behaviour was a little too close to a somewhat older profession.


----------



## my2leftfeet (11 May 2007)

I haven't noticed any very strong candidates yet. What amazes me is that the voiceover on the show tells you they have beaten 10,000 applicants to get a place. I think Jadine, Kristina and Loehit [sp?] are the front runners at this stage. Yer man nick with his raised eyebrows and smart comments is hilarious. It should get very interesting next couple of weeks.


----------



## liteweight (11 May 2007)

Anyway I think the reason they all thought Adam was sullen and negative was his glasses. They're probably all the rage at the moment but they made his brow look dark and heavy. There was a huge difference in his demeanor when he was on the BBC2 show afterward, minus the glasses. I'm not suggesting that all glasses have this effect, just his particular pair.


----------



## PM1234 (12 May 2007)

Thought Kristina came up with the kissogram idea? Katie won't be fired because she is huge entertainment value with her comments of 'Adam is C stream' and 'Kristina is too orange to be taken seriously'!) Great show. Wonder how much 'Sir Alan ' is making to agree to do another series?


----------



## Guest127 (12 May 2007)

the person who won the last apprentice was earning over €100,000 a year before the show. just used the show for publicity and has since quit to go back to her own business. Sugar is the daddy     of them all though. such a pleaseant and nice man,  so easy to warm to.


----------



## rmelly (13 May 2007)

Has anyone seen 'Badger or Bust'? Any good?


----------



## liteweight (13 May 2007)

cuchulainn said:


> the person who won the last apprentice was earning over €100,000 a year before the show. just used the show for publicity and has since quit to go back to her own business. Sugar is the daddy     of them all though. such a pleaseant and nice man,  so easy to warm to.



She became pregnant by one of the biggest eejits on the show and had to quit! Subsequently she lost the baby and returned to her old company. Actually I don't think she'd ever given it up, just put it on hold for a year. Sugar only guarantees them a year's employment although he's kept the first winner on.


----------



## liteweight (13 May 2007)

rmelly said:


> Has anyone seen 'Badger or Bust'? Any good?



Watched it twice but her voice goes through my brain.


----------



## rabbit (18 May 2007)

Its a great show, much better than anything on RTE


----------



## Seagull (18 May 2007)

rabbit said:


> Its a great show, much better than anything on RTE


Watching paint dry comes close to achieving that.


----------



## liteweight (19 May 2007)

rabbit said:


> Its a great show, much better than anything on RTE



Which one Badger or Bust, or the Apprentice?

Watched the Apprentice the other night and witnessed Katie trying to flirt outrageously with Alan Sugar ....made my skin crawl! As usual she wished to kill someone in a cruel and unusual way. She never just gives out about anyone, she always has an idea of how they should die!


----------



## PM1234 (6 Jun 2007)

So what do AAMs think of Katie after tonights episode? In it for the gameplay although to give her credit she could have gone further. 

Kristina seems to be the favourite or just the best all rounder?


----------



## brodiebabe (6 Jun 2007)

With Katie gone I reckon Kristina stands a good chance of winning.


----------



## Firefly (7 Jun 2007)

Apprentice was great last night. Did anyone watch the program on BBC2 after the apprentice where they brought on the fired contestants...it was really good. Some multimillionairess tore strips off of Katie.


----------



## Seagull (7 Jun 2007)

It's a bit rich that she got to this stage of the competition without talking to her parents in connection with looking after her children and making plans for what she would do if she won. As far as I'm concerned, it shouldn't really matter if she has to move too far away from her parents for them to help look after her children. On a salary of £100,000 she could afford a full time nanny.

I think it's an indication that she was more interested in getting into the show and getting her 15 minutes of fame than in actually getting the job.

What surprised me last night was that only one of the 5 had bothered to do any real research into Alan Sugar's business interests. People got pulled up over that in the first and second series, so surely it's an obvious thing to do a little homework on the companies that make up his empire, what they do, and something about their turnover.


----------



## brodiebabe (13 Jun 2007)

Can't believe he gave yer man the job!!!!!


----------



## ACA (14 Jun 2007)

> Can't believe he gave yer man the job!!!!!


Me neither. Think his building looked like 3 willies! Kristina isn't just going to melt into the background somewhere like most of the other applicants tho, I'm sure that the skills she's shown over the last 12 weeks will mean that she'll be able to have her pick of any number of jobs/companies.

More than can said for that back stabber Katie!


----------



## Caveat (14 Jun 2007)

I think he would have really preferred to hire Christina but suspect he was put off a bit by her being a single parent


----------



## nelly (14 Jun 2007)

why would her parenthood put him off her? sure her child was a teenager? 

the other guy i thought was younger, very bright and easily lead - and i think he would hang around and not leave Suger for a number of years, however i think that the girl would always be thinking - i have 10 years of this before i chilax and so be open to being poached by other companies. I think she will do better out of it in the long run. 

If Katie was a guy and behaved in the same manner would folks be so quick to bury her? I wonder.


----------



## Firefly (14 Jun 2007)

Christina will be snapped up. Was gobsmacked he picked yer man...in the after-show he looked as if he'd chosen the wrong person when he saw Christina's highlights. Katie got slated proper by Sir Alan.

Another stellar performance by Francis


----------



## Caveat (14 Jun 2007)

nelly said:


> why would her parenthood put him off her?


 
just the impression I got - on a few occasions during the series he made reference to her 'difficult circumstances', and then again last night. I got the idea this was a niggle for him.

_If Katie was a guy and behaved in the same manner would folks be so quick to bury her? I wonder._

Yeah - think you're right there - it's like the old classic 'business' joke: "women gossip, but men _network_"


----------



## casiopea (14 Jun 2007)

nelly said:


> If Katie was a guy and behaved in the same manner would folks be so quick to bury her? I wonder.



Yes, you're right.

Last night, in the after show (You're Fired - I think its called), was the first time Katie seemed upset by it all.  In fairness it's her own doing, but if it were a man I dont think it would have gotten as much attention.


----------



## ACA (14 Jun 2007)

She hung herself in last weeks task - when asked what lengths she would go to get what she wanted, she replied any lengths and said that she'd lied and cheated to get someone else's husband! The pix in the paper looked soooo staged. She must have known she was being photographed, most people earning £90k a year would book a room!!


----------



## Seagull (14 Jun 2007)

Except apparently, she wasn't actually earning £90K. That was from the BBC news website in the article they talked about her being sacked, but they didn't say how much she was earning.


----------



## jasconius (14 Jun 2007)

When you look back  to the start of the series , you would be hard pushed to  employ any of them  - which does not say a lot about the selection  process .

But then  people tell me BB is full  of such people.  

Christina was very good at sales - but that was not what SAS wanted. He wanted an all rounder that he could mould . Christina was not for moulding.
She is already moulded.


----------



## bond-007 (14 Jun 2007)

Firefly said:
			
		

> Another stellar performance by Francis



She is being nominated at the oscars for "best answering of a telephone!"


----------



## PM1234 (14 Jun 2007)

I thought Alan Sugar contradicted the comments he had made in the more recent shows and the reasons he had used to discard other candidates. Such as his frequent declarations that he wanted someone who could take over without being handheld. 
In the end he seemed to favour the creativity (nothing wrong with that) if not for his previous remarks detailing the 'solid' character he said he wanted - who would take on a project and run with it. 

Perhaps the show is so heavily edited that the viewers didn't see this side of the overall winner or perhaps its just a compelling tv show rather than the claimed twelve week job interview.

Either way it was my tv highlight and I'll tune in to the next series!


----------

